
Ask HN: When is it time to leave? - vbtemp
When do you know when to leave a startup (Assuming you are not a founder)?<p>If the money in the bank is out and the product doesn&#x27;t have much traction, sure, that&#x27;s a clear answer. But what about when the company and the product are in between crushing it and being crushed. What experience or insight does anyone have? Thanks!
======
lostmymind66
It all depends on what you want.

Working at a startup is usually more difficult, stressful, and for less pay.
Even if the company is wildly successful, your stock options (if you have any)
will most likely be worthless in the end (I've been there).

~~~
chrdlu
If the company is wildly successful, the stock options should be quite
valuable! From my vantage point, the stock can be life changing for many
employees. These days, you can even get liquidity before the company exits
from platforms like ESO Fund, Forge Global, Sharespost, etc.

Disclaimer: I work at the ESO Fund

